# Myers Briggs



## WisBadger77 (Jun 12, 2005)

Has anyone taken the Myers Briggs Type Indicator? I've taken a few different versions and the most convincing type for me is ENTP.


----------



## Jill (Sep 11, 2003)

Yes! But I can't remember what I was. What does that make me?

ISTP maybe? Oh wait, is that my internet provider? 

Hmm. sorry can't remember.


----------



## Liberty Ship (Jan 26, 2006)

INFJ


----------



## ChubbyTiger (Mar 10, 2005)

INTP


----------



## KenR (Jun 22, 2005)

ENTJ


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

INTP.


----------



## Holdfast (Oct 30, 2005)

I'm right on the cusp between INTJ and ISTJ. 

One question answered differently pushes me one way or another. Although personality is enduring and shouldn't be mood-dependent, because I'm right on the cusp between two (artificially constructed) types, mood does play a small role on any given day as to which category I fall into. Generally it tips in favour of ISTJ.

My hunch is that this board will have a disproportionately high number of INTJ types (usually very rare) and even more so, NT types in general.


----------



## Concordia (Sep 30, 2004)

INTJ for me.


----------



## KenR (Jun 22, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by Holdfast_
> 
> My hunch is that this board will have a disproportionately high number of INTJ types (usually very rare) and even more so, NT types in general.


What do you base your theory on?


----------



## J. Homely (Feb 7, 2006)

I've taken it a few times over the years, but as I recall, most of the time:
Borderline I
Moderate N
Very Heavy on the TJ


----------



## J. Homely (Feb 7, 2006)

> quote:_Originally posted by Holdfast_
> 
> I'm right on the cusp between INTJ and ISTJ.
> 
> ...


I'd suspect that NTJs are more likely to have been tested, more likely to lend credence to the tests, and more likely to report the results on a board like this. Just a feeling. I mean, observable evidence indicates that that's more likely to be the case.


----------



## Holdfast (Oct 30, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by KenR_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think there's going to a cohort bias here:

NTs tend to be quite obsessive in looking for patterns, rules and reasons and basically analysing and understanding problems. The idea of rules for elegance and eschewing fashion is therefore doubly appealing for NTs and especially INTJ personalities - it not only holds out the promise of order, but order in an arena dominated by transient new ideas every season. So NTs will tend to be attracted to a board like this where matters can be dissected and "understood" rather than needing to cope with those "crazy fashionistas from GQ".

I think because I'm on the cusp of the S/N boundary, I have a tendency to be slightly more flashy in dress than some others here - the desire to make a statement partially outweighing the rationality of the NT position, but still within conservative boundaries. Slightly subverting or playing with conservative modes rather than being terribly bizarre.

There was a recent thread asking why people keep visiting AAAC and SF - a common theme was the surprise and delight at finding a group of people who understood each other and feeling more at home here than other more acutely fashion-oriented message boards. Part of that is, I suspect, the critical mass of NT personalities here attracting like-minded souls as opposed to the like large numbers of (I guess) SP personalities on more fashion-y boards.

All just a bit of guesstimation and pattern-recognition on my part... another NT trait!

I'm sure J. Homely's theory of some selection bias is also true. Also the nature of many jobs still requiring business dress in this day and age must also have an cohort effect.


----------



## 16128 (Feb 8, 2005)

ENTJ. I haven't thought about it since being tested once at work.


----------



## jklu (May 22, 2005)

INTP.


----------



## ksinc (May 30, 2005)

INTP.

I just noticed most INTPs put a period after it! LOL


----------



## android (Dec 8, 2004)

Another INTP


----------



## KenR (Jun 22, 2005)

Holdfast, I would have expected a few more "S" than "N" types here. I agree that N's may be a little flashier, but S's tend to need some order and detail in their wardrobes, especially the trads. Interesting stuff, though.


----------



## ksinc (May 30, 2005)

Is INTP code for OCD?


----------



## Rich (Jul 10, 2005)

ISTJ


----------



## EL72 (May 25, 2005)

ENTP here, which I believe is not an all too common profile. 

There seems to be more I than E on the forum. I think the I/E distinction is probably the most reliable part of the test. Are more AAAC members introverted?


----------



## Rich (Jul 10, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by EL72_
> 
> ENTP here, which I believe is not an all too common profile.
> 
> There seems to be more I than E on the forum. I think the I/E distinction is probably the most reliable part of the test. Are more AAAC members introverted?


I rather think an interest in one's Myers-Briggs score in itself reveals a degree of introversion.


----------



## Fogey (Aug 27, 2005)

_Almost_ to the point...? [}]


----------



## jeansguy (Jul 29, 2003)

intp

amazing.

www.thegenuineman.com


----------



## Intrepid (Feb 20, 2005)

Anyone that has ever taken any type of evaluation of personality, temperament, or potential should remember the resluts of the screen test given to young Fred Astaire:

" Can't act. Slightly bald. Can dance a little."

Carpe Diem


----------



## longwing (Mar 28, 2005)

INTJ


----------



## Leslie Crawford (Feb 16, 2006)

ISTJ, but the results were such (on two occassions of taking the test) that the "I" and "E" are very close.


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

Is there a link where we can take the test?


----------



## guitone (Mar 20, 2005)

Years ago, I was, I think, ENT something....

I'll see later if I can dig up my old test, I did it twice I think and there were subtle shifts, but not much.

Anyone ever do the DISC personality tests? I used to administer these for my last company.

guit


----------



## Holdfast (Oct 30, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by forsbergacct2000_
> 
> Is there a link where we can take the test?


Not the full one I don't think, but a cut-down and I suspect, acceptable version is


----------



## ksinc (May 30, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by Holdfast_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That link actually scored me INTJ not INTP. YMMV.


----------



## Holdfast (Oct 30, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by ksinc_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It also puts me as ISTJ rather than my more usual INTJ, but as I said I tend to be on the border between the two types.

It's definitely a cut-down version, and I haven't validated it myself, but you won't find the full version for free on the net (unless maybe you find a copyright-breaking site somewhere).


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

ISTJ the Inspector

Hmm, I'm an accountant, but my personality is a bit more like the musicians I used to play with. (However, compared to a lot of the musicians, I can be a bit of an accountant, I guess.)


----------



## odoreater (Feb 27, 2005)

I am another INTP (at least according to this thing).

Moderately expressed introvert.
Distinctively expressed intuitive personality.
Slightly expressed thinking personality. 
Moderately expressed perceiving personality.

_I fought the law and the law won._​


----------



## Martinis at 8 (Apr 14, 2006)

I took this test and flunked it. This resulted in me being classified as a WTFRU 

_Currently posting from Angola_


----------



## Alter (Nov 13, 2004)

ENFJ (Teacher Idealist), according to the web version of the test.


* slightly expressed extrovert
* moderately expressed intuitive personality
* moderately expressed feeling personality
* slightly expressed judging personality

I'm a teacher, so it sounds good to me!


----------



## Jill (Sep 11, 2003)

> quote:_Originally posted by ksinc_
> That link actually scored me INTJ not INTP. YMMV.


Same here. I've scored as an INTP on the three other occasions I had to take the test. This one scored me as INTJ. Perhaps I'm getting more judgemental in my old age!!


----------



## MVH (Apr 16, 2006)

INTJ, but I don't lend much credence to the theory behind the test.


----------



## hopkins_student (Jun 25, 2004)

Just took the test: INTJ.

A while ago I took the test and was ISTJ.


----------



## Mr. Knightly (Sep 1, 2005)

Another INTJ. Strange--that's supposed to be one of the rarest but it seems pretty common here. I wonder what that means.

Costly thy habit as thy purse can buy,
But not express'd in fancy; rich, not gaudy;
For the apparel oft proclaims the man.


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

Cute acronym, Martinis!!

I wonder what traits the WTFRU possesses!


----------



## globetrotter (Dec 30, 2004)

ESTJ


----------



## J. Homely (Feb 7, 2006)

That mini-test scored me an INTJ as usual, though my J was more moderate than in the past.

Does anyone else find a lot of those questions absolutely MADDENINGLY AMBIGUOUS?


----------



## ChubbyTiger (Mar 10, 2005)

Given that INTPs are only about 1% of the population, I find it fascinating that so many of us fall into that personality type. We should probably be the subject of a sociology study.

CT

PS That mini-test said I was an INTJ, too. Odd. See this:


----------



## J. Homely (Feb 7, 2006)

> quote:_Originally posted by ChubbyTiger_


A lot of that sounded like convoluted crap to me, but then again, my reading may have been severely by my immediate distaste for the author based on his photo. Maybe I'm too judgmental...


----------



## Eskie (May 5, 2006)

I decided to take that short test linked above by Holdfast. I ended up an INTJ, even though I was hoping for Martinis at 8's result. I still believe, though, that the best test of personality is to be stuck in an elevator with strangers for several hours.


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

INTJ every time. Always lowest on the "I" portion (I border more towards extrovert but life has taught me to have some strict boundaries in the business world), high on the "N" and "J", 70% on the "T". I too thought that was a rare type, odd to see so many here.

I have an aquaintance that does high level head hunting. He once told me the INTJ profile is the "perfect" executive profile. I think he was hoping I would use him if I ever needed that service [8D]

Warmest regards


----------



## Holdfast (Oct 30, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by Eskie_
> 
> I still believe, though, that the best test of personality is to be stuck in an elevator with strangers for several hours.


Is this the modern intepretation of Sartre's dictum about Hell and friends?


----------



## New Southron (May 9, 2006)

ISFJ. Ha.

Cheers,

The New Southron.


----------



## Eskie (May 5, 2006)

> quote: Is this the modern intepretation of Sartre's dictum about Hell and friends?


Holdfast, I actually believe it is described quite well by Dante's fifth level. [}]


----------

